# Mandoline



## tstiles (Jan 25, 2005)

What is the best mini mandoline? It's a valuable line cook tool. I've used a few different kinds one of which was fantastic but I can't remember what kind it was.


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

the expensive french mandoline is great


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

the best mini i have found was in the local williams-sonoma

a small mandolin with a genuine kyocera ceramic blade for under $25!!


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I have a benriner in addition to a French mandoline. The beni is quite sharp and does most of the things the bigger mandoline does. In addition, if you have to replace the beni, you won't feel too bad since it costs a fraction of the other!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I've got both, and I never, ever take out the big ol' Bron. Benriner all the way!

If you're near a Japanese or Chinese store, you can get one for about $25. Or you can order from here -- also $25. This company also used to sell replacement blades. (I found out about them from someone here on ChefTalk!  )


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Benriner, definitely.

http://www.google.com/froogle?q=benr...Search+Froogle


----------

